# LUX bongs if you know about them read this



## thc is good for me (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey i was just curious if anyone on here owns or knows anything about lux bong any input would be nice.

What i know is LUX is owned by ROOR and all LUX's have 4-tree percs and they make double and triple perc LUX's. They have 3 varieties from beaker to staight tube to bubble. My buddy has a straight tube 4-tree double perk i think its the 18" one.

The reason i like these bongs so much is how smooth of a hit you get from them, there not like normal tree perc bongs they clear like a single perc and did i mention they have diffuseres on all the percs in the 4 perc tree. 

The drawback of these bongs is they cost $280 for a 18 inch double perc i think ithe triple perc costs like $380.


So what do you think. I will try to find a picture sometime soon of some lux's the problem i always have is i cannot find a single website that sells or talk about LUX bongs I just dont get it.



Ps. No time for proper punctuation like always please dont think im slow i just am lazy and can type fas like this.


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 6, 2008)

Bump Come on guys you gotta know somthin


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

100 bucks more for a single more perculator ridicoulous buy a ash catcher for 30 bucks and you got another water filter, + a perc stem peace then you got triple filtered single perculator for half as much as a triple perc i dont get name brand ussually since they cost 50 bucks more just for the name roor or fire, but single perc cost me 150 then i got 60 dollar ash catcher, never got perc slide but man i wish i didnt sell that peace and the stooopid kid broke it a week after he bought it shame.


----------



## The New Girl (Aug 6, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> Bump Come on guys you gotta know somthin



Here's a youtube on them

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otkJSmXPsuA

These shops are suppose to have them:

Dementia
6334 Laurel Canyon Boulevard, North Hollywood, CA 91606
(818) 508-7473

Dementia
820 East Thousand Oaks Boulevard, Thousand Oaks, CA 91360
(805) 777-7879
(888) 433-6368 (toll-free) smokeline

Dementia
14512 Ventura Boulevard, Sherman Oaks, CA 91403
(818) 461-1393

Dementia
8278 Santa Monica Boulevard, West Hollywood, CA 90046
(323) 654-8173

Dementia
22333 Pch, Malibu, CA 90265
(310) 456-7273

Dementia
2003 State St. Santa Barbara CA 93105
(805) 682 7475

And here's a bunch of other shops at this link. 

hxxp://community.livejournal.com/pot_heads/4251977.html

Hope this helps


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 27, 2008)

I just bought a lux...it has a 5 tree perc, and honeycomb diffuser...lil guy cost me $290!!!!


----------



## thc is good for me (Jan 27, 2010)

bump


----------

